# Won't Eat, Foamy Mouth, Diarrhea...



## SemperFidelis (Nov 13, 2012)

Yesterday and last night my goat ate and drank like normal. Since this morning she has had no interest in food, and has a white foam in her mouth which is visible under her lips. She also appears to have diarrhea.... no sign of bloated or swollen sides. Just under her jaw, she has a very small swelling...resembles mild bottle jaw, it is soft. She is a "normal/healthy". 

Can someone please point me in the right direction to what this might be? What might I try to help her?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Allergic reaction? Bee sting? I think i would get some benedryl into her, asap. What color is her poop? Temp?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds more like a poisoning.... activated charcoal ASAP! Follow with milk of magnesia


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

liz said:


> Sounds more like a poisoning.... activated charcoal ASAP! Follow with milk of magnesia


that was my first thought but the lump under the jaw threw me to allergic reaction


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Benedryl won't hurt anything either way.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree.. treat for both...Also cd antitoxin, 
Check her eye lids for anemia..if they are white, chances its bottle jaw....begin worming with Ivomec plus 1 cc per 40# sub Q and treat the anemia...

red cell once a day for a week then once a week until color returns
Vit B 12 or b complex PLUS daily
Green leaves alfafa and high protien feed once she dries up...
mix 50/50 ACV/water and drench 20 cc daily...


----------

